# Pee Stones and Potty Training



## jillybean (Dec 29, 2015)

Okay, I just have to say: THANK YOU! 

After 2 or so weeks of the rats ignoring the litter boxes entirely, I finally came back and researched around here about potty training and saw mention of pee stones. I'll admit, I didn't really think it would work, but I am tired of having to scoop poo multiple times a day to keep the fleece clean. Yesterday I snagged a few while I went hiking, sanitized them, then stuck one in each litter box (I have a Petco Rat Manor, 1 litter box upstairs and 2 downstairs). I've already noticed a difference. I mean, I'm still having to scoop stuff off the floor, but am also finding some in the boxes finally. Today when I was doing a little cleaning, I noticed 2 of the rocks had wet spots, too. Here's hoping that'll help encourage the urine in the box a little more, too (I know not to expect 100% on that one)! Anything to cut the smell down so I'm not having to change the towel and fleece as often.


----------



## jamekn (Apr 9, 2016)

wow! I will have to try this! My rats are really stubborn about potty training


----------



## jamekn (Apr 9, 2016)

So I tried this and within a week all 7 of my rats (girls and boys) are 80% potty trained


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Pee stones are amazing. They can be a little gross to clean, but they definitely work!


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Added pee stones to our cage a couple of days ago too. Can't wait to see the difference! Your stories are encouraging.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

My girls use their litterbox with the pee stone about 90% of the time. I used paper towels to clean the pee and out the soaked parts in the box and they got the idea. They still have accidents occasionally but are good about using the rock.


----------



## SwampWitch666 (May 9, 2016)

I've never heard of a pee stone before...?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

A pee stone is a river rock about fist sized. Someone discovered that putting one in the litter box encouraged the rats to pee on it. I learned about them here, too.


----------



## SwampWitch666 (May 9, 2016)

Huh! Who'da thunk.


----------

